# Stanley Flush Cut Saw (Dovetail Saw)



## Russel

I have that very saw and it has proved itself useful enough times that the $15 I paid for it was well worth it.


----------



## rikkor

You may want a separate saw with a back spine for dovetail cutting.


----------



## Roz

I don't think I'd use it for cutting dovetails, but it is great for cutting off bongs, plugs or bringing a Dutchman patch down near flush. It has saved me A LOT of sanding time. It is hard to get the screw tight that holds the blade in place. Finger tight seems to work well enough with periodic checks of tightness. The blade has never come out while I was using the saw. I have had my little saw for several years now and wouldn't want to give it up. Good review, thanks. Roz


----------



## che

I have one of these and the blade is not flat. When cutting with the blade nut up the saw will drift away from the surface and if I cut with the nut down the blade will scar the surface.


----------

